# Boxing Gloves



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Afternoon All,

I've started using a punch bag in the gym to look rock hard and learn how to throw a decent haymaker.

So far I've been using gloves that the gym provide but my fear of Aids has got too much.

Could anyone reccomend some gloves purely for bag work?

Any other tips would be greatly appreciated

K


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Aids is a killer bro.


----------



## Rasputin (Oct 16, 2010)

Reyes are wicked if you want to shell out bucks. However for more affordable types try kings,Sandee, Twins and Fairtex about £60 a pair and decent if your doing bag work get some wraps as well to support your hands


----------



## gaz23 (Apr 25, 2010)

i like using 8oz gloves for bag work mate rather them than mitts more support, just get your self a half decent pair from sugarrays.co.uk if thats all you need them for.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

www.fightshop.com loads on there


----------



## Rasputin (Oct 16, 2010)

Ignore Gaz23 DONT get 8oz for bag work you will **** your hands right up if you have any power they are fight gloves get 14's minimum IMO


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

cant get no better than top ten boxing gloves mate


----------



## N666T (Sep 4, 2010)

i get my stuff from here

http://www.darkcirclemartialarts.co.uk/default.asp


----------



## gaz23 (Apr 25, 2010)

Rasputin said:


> Ignore Gaz23 DONT get 8oz for bag work you will **** your hands right up if you have any power they are fight gloves get 14's minimum IMO


mate ive boxed for 8 years, mitts are only 4oz which id say 90% of boys use in the gym thats why i said 8oz. i definatly wouldn't go above that, as long as you wear raps you'll be fine. 14oz are for sparring because they have got plenty of cushing. just to clarify light for bag work heavy for sparring due to protection.


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Cheers for all the advice.

Thinking a minimum of 8oz and wraps.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

i wear 14oz all the time

dont get why use one weight for training and another for sparring/fighting

use one, get used to them would be my advice

14oz or maybe even 16oz if your gonna be sparring


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

Mate i just got some big blue 16 OZ twins that are really nice. I use 16 oz on the bag and sparring but i only train for fitness so i like the extra resistance i get from that weight. That said i has some addidas 12oz and they killed my hand, because im a musician this wasnt an option.

So yeah the twins are cool i got them from fightstuff.co.uk, they were handmade in and shipped direct from thailand. Delivery time took ages though but worth the wait. Rival also so some nice looking stuff and the title gel range look ok if you just want to train.

Cletos are the nuts but are expensive and probably not worth it if your just going on the bag for fun.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I use 12 oz for sparring which are far too light, one of the reasons I only hit about 5-10% worth. I like 12oz for bag work tbh but that's just me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

i got pug ones for bag work and the same pair in 16oz for sparring. use the addidas 10oz for pad work


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Do not use 8oz on a bag, even with 14's I use to feel it on the knuckles. I tend to use Am-Pro or Reyes 14oz gloves, don't forget to wrap your hands properly as well.


----------



## Rasputin (Oct 16, 2010)

gaz23 said:


> mate ive boxed for 8 years, mitts are only 4oz which id say 90% of boys use in the gym thats why i said 8oz. i definatly wouldn't go above that, as long as you wear raps you'll be fine. 14oz are for sparring because they have got plenty of cushing. just to clarify light for bag work heavy for sparring due to protection.


dude are your hands not ****ed though? I dont hit hard I freely admit that but anything les than 14s on a heavy bag with wraps and my hands hurt all depends on how hard/heavy the bag is. As the bags i use are also Kick bags they are filled with Sand and are bloody hard and heavy, I spar in 16s for thai and the 8s for mma and they wreck if you hit the swede lol. My hands are proper fecked though from rugby ironically hahaha


----------



## gaz23 (Apr 25, 2010)

Rasputin said:


> dude are your hands not ****ed though? I dont hit hard I freely admit that but anything les than 14s on a heavy bag with wraps and my hands hurt all depends on how hard/heavy the bag is. As the bags i use are also Kick bags they are filled with Sand and are bloody hard and heavy, I spar in 16s for thai and the 8s for mma and they wreck if you hit the swede lol. My hands are proper fecked though from rugby ironically hahaha


Honestly mate no, as long as you rap them well there shouldn't be a problem. I hit the bag with all I got and only use heavy bags because they dont swing about. We got a bag with sand in and I now what you mean, its like hitting a wall. Lol


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

I use this place in Brum

http://www.the-gloves.co.uk/index.php?FilePath=BrowseShop&ProductTypeID=10&

THe fellow who runs it is sound, remember when you wear your wraps the gloves can feel well tight for a few sessions till the leather gives a bit, the store is cool cos they cater for us blokes with big mitts.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

depends on the bag

buys some 10oz for bag www.fightshop.com sandee good value and last forever

bag mitts are ****e and offer nothing IMO

wrap hands properly....else more dangerous than not wearing..


----------

